# Mayfly Hatch



## fishing4eyes (Oct 7, 2011)

Last year at the end of June I was there and the hatch was in full swing. Any ideas for next week? Asking for a friend lucky enough to be able to go.


----------



## Treble (Mar 27, 2017)

I was wondering the same thing?


----------



## ErieBoy75 (Aug 4, 2009)

I live on the Lake in Lorain and I have not seen a single mayfly yet. There have been a couple very minor midge hatches, but nothing like years gone by. The water is actually about the same temp as this time last year by my records, but below 18 & 17. I'd say ignore the hatch potential and go fishing. Plus, there should be enough fish out the to catch during a hatch. I'll be out! Good luck!


----------



## rnewman (Mar 25, 2013)

I had a journal and the date I had for hatch was around June 18th


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

The mayflies are triggered by temp near the bottom and the angle of sunlight. they will usually start in the WEst and work east. Because the water bottom temps rise in the same way. East winds will slow down the movement.

I saw the first skin of the year last weekend on the lake. The nymphs will start to rise off bottom soon and swim to the top to "hatch." 

I think there are so many fish now, this won't throw the fishing off by much.
I imagine the numbers of walleye make finding food harder for them, then they have to swim higher to get their meals. This makes it easier for us to catch them. The walleye are competing with each other for food. Good for us.

Rickerd


----------



## rnewman (Mar 25, 2013)

I agree with Richard.Do not believe the madly hatch will slow down the catching much.


----------



## doubleAA (Jun 25, 2013)

Already had a hatch out of conneaut on Monday. They were everywhere. Small hatch Tuesday morning. Not anywhere near as bad as the day before.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

I have never understood the theory on the mayfly hatch killing the bite . I've fished plenty of times while the hatch is going on and had great days fishing . Especially casting harnesses . Aka mayfly rigs .

I think there are plenty of other factors that affect the bite before the mayflies hatching .


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

lately trollin thru them i get fish. and i have been wearing my bug hat lol


----------



## fishing4eyes (Oct 7, 2011)

Not worried about the walleye bite. But it definitely ruins any chance for the perch and leaving the cover off the boat at night.


----------



## Networthy (Dec 22, 2008)

ErieBoy75 said:


> I live on the Lake in Lorain and I have not seen a single mayfly yet. There have been a couple very minor midge hatches, but nothing like years gone by. The water is actually about the same temp as this time last year by my records, but below 18 & 17. I'd say ignore the hatch potential and go fishing. Plus, there should be enough fish out the to catch during a hatch. I'll be out! Good luck!


minor midge hatches? I'm pretty sure that this years' midge hatch was the biggest that I've ever witnessed. I did see one isolated mayfly last weekend, but that's not hardly worth reporting.


----------



## ErieBoy75 (Aug 4, 2009)

Networthy said:


> minor midge hatches? I'm pretty sure that this years' midge hatch was the biggest that I've ever witnessed. I did see one isolated mayfly last weekend, but that's not hardly worth reporting.


Not at my house. Very minor. I recall one evening when I heard a few buzzing, but nothing like a serious hatch, at least here. Maybe I'm in God's Country.....;-)


----------



## kdn (Apr 27, 2015)

There are so many walleye in the lake they are eating them before they emerge from the water!!! Yes use a "mayfly" rig and cast.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Bunch on the screens this morning.


----------



## kdn (Apr 27, 2015)

no midge or mayflies on the water today. No regular flies either....perhaps to windy. they would have all got blown to Port Clinton ... out of the East 4-5' waves. We limited out on bandits 125 and 150 back. caught two on P10 100' back and 5 on spoons/dipseys 3-100 out. 
Pretty windy tough conditions to fish but we got it done 24 fish in 3 1/2 hours 5-6 throw backs. Other guys reporting lots of 10-12' fish. we were in 62fow. Good day but often had to hang on to something or lean on the gunwale.

Be safe


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

rickerd said:


> The mayflies are triggered by temp near the bottom and the angle of sunlight. they will usually start in the WEst and work east. Because the water bottom temps rise in the same way. East winds will slow down the movement.
> 
> I saw the first skin of the year last weekend on the lake. The nymphs will start to rise off bottom soon and swim to the top to "hatch."
> 
> ...


The bug hatch has not slowed the walleye bite the last 3 years much !


----------



## captainshotgun (Jul 8, 2009)

We saw what we thought were a few hatches on the graph yesterday near Catawba st park. None on the boats near the drawbridge in PC and none on the way from Toledo to work in the am or home from the bridge in the pm the last 2 days. Very few midges either this year. Surface water temp was 70 to 71


----------



## Petermkerling (Sep 22, 2014)

My Guesstimation is that it will start happening the end of this week as temps rise again and the wind calms down.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ErieBoy75 (Aug 4, 2009)

yep, a few more today, but nothing overwhelming....and they might have gotten blown to Amherst and points SW with this NE wind howling. Hope she calms down!


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

I've been on KI since Thursday . Lots of muffleheads seen . Very few mayflies . 

Yesterday they shut down the ferry so there's a big back up today . Got 3 running now to catch up


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Carpn said:


> I've been on KI since Thursday . Lots of muffleheads seen . Very few mayflies .
> 
> Yesterday they shut down the ferry so there's a big back up today . Got 3 running now to catch up


How is the water look up there right now. We will be up in a few hours to cast for eyes. I don’t have your number the new phone. Pm me your number so we can share info.


----------



## Treble (Mar 27, 2017)

Heading up in a few days - Anyone have the latest on how heavy the hatch and swarms are yet? Thx


----------



## kdn (Apr 27, 2015)

Heading out tonight for a late afternoon fish. I had a few midges on our doors at work last night but not an issue so far. Lake was flat when I was at the marina earlier and it should be a real nice evening fish. If we experience any swarms I will post tonight after we get in.


----------



## hageman.2 (Jan 8, 2008)

In a normal year, they start in early to mid-June along the Michigan shoreline and in Point Place (Toledo) and proceed to emerge further east as the water temperature and calendar ticks on. The first peak "hatch" (properly called an emergence) normally fell on Father's Day every summer on Put-in-Bay. When the spring is delayed, it postpones it a little, but for sure before the end of this month. The water temperatures should be rising again with air temperatures expected to be crowding 90F for the next several days. Fish are hungry.


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

My wife went up today. She said our deck was covered in them. Close to Besse.


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

We had a light hatch around Port Clinton last night. Seen about a dozen on the boat this morning docked on the Portage River before going out. First decent batch I have seen .


----------



## GetReel (Oct 19, 2012)

No mayflies today out of Lorain, a few midges.


----------



## kdn (Apr 27, 2015)

We fished north of Cleveland tonight. 4 tickets in 3-1/2 hours. The black house flies were bad. Trying to bite us, we applied off but they hung around the boat. Well I don't know where they come from as we were probably 8-9 miles off shore by what I call the hump. This hump is a short distance west of the dumping grounds. We had a great time but the flies are a "bugger"! No may flies or midges.


----------



## BigDave (Jun 3, 2004)

Any update on the Mayflies. Showed them about 10 ft down on my graph Friday.


----------



## kdn (Apr 27, 2015)

I saw one on the boat Saturday a few midges last night. Last night was a perfect night. Less than 2’ partly sunny and strong walleye bite. No mayflies in sight


----------



## Cobe24 (Sep 14, 2007)

Heard from a captain friend they had a decent hatch on the west end Sunday night.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Toledo tv stations show them on their weather radar.

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt63 (Jun 1, 2016)

10 o'clock news showed them moving west to east with the wind


----------



## ErieBoy75 (Aug 4, 2009)

Mayflies are in Lorain this AM.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

Yeah when I left for work at 5 my car had some on it, I am on the river just south of the drawbridge I figured there were a bunch in the lake!

Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## kdn (Apr 27, 2015)

One lone mayfly on my boat today


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

They are here in Mentor. Some on the boat but a lot on my canopy at the dock.


----------



## GetReel (Oct 19, 2012)

Lorain, 6/25 AM. Not a single Mayfly. A bugless day. Lots of boats East and West of the Dump. 32 and 33 lines. Marks 40 ft down to the Bottom. Tossed back about 6 undersized and 3 or 4 16-17 inchers. Spoons worked great, orange and perch colors. Got 6 by 8 AM, started at 6AM.


----------



## AC_ESS (Nov 15, 2008)

I saw them in Cleveland the past two days. Not many, only a handful


----------



## ErieBoy75 (Aug 4, 2009)

pretty good hatch last night and my livewell had a ton of regurgitated larvae this AM.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

There were tons around lorain this morning, the water surface was just littered with them and every telephone pole with a light on it through town was covered. All of our fish were pooping them all over the boat today.
















Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## dieseltrux (Jul 13, 2012)

Put-in-bay


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

Not 1 mayfly so far for the Cleveland / RR area for me so far. Their were some kind of weird moth looking bug flying around on the boat yesterday, but that was about it.


----------



## Searay (Feb 12, 2007)

I believe midges where on board friday out of cleveland!


----------



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

Oh they were there out of Lorain on Thurs & Fri. Mayfly husks all over the surface & Eyes in livewell pooping bugs. We still got our fish but it is harder when you are competing with bugs to get the fish’s attention. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

When I left Lorain for work this morning at 5 there were quite a few around the street lights!

Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## kdn (Apr 27, 2015)

There were a few around the marina at E72 this am. I’m sure they are feasting on them but we didn’t have any trouble getting our counts this am. We tossed a dozen or so 10” fish and 9 or 10 fish 14-17” back. After we got to 22 we tossed another half DZ that went up to 23” looking for the derby fish. We settled for a couple three pound fish at the end and headed In. Headed out tomorrow evening for a few hours in search of 10+lb fish.


----------



## Wishful Walleye (May 17, 2017)

I saw a few this morning out of Geneva but not bad at all. Although, when I cleaned my fish their stomachs were full of them.


----------

